# Hunter Jumper Show



## KoalaPeople (Dec 1, 2012)

My best friend and I wanted to take our horses to a hunter show in 2 months. Both of us just jump for fun though and she previously did hunter jumper at another barn but switched to western and now we both just jump for fun (I don't ride western she does sometimes) I also have black tack and I heard that was frowned upon but I just like the way it looks on my horse. I got my horse to be an eventer (ottb mare that is in jump training) so if I do this Hunter show will that effect her eventing career? Also could someone go over the basics of horse shows and hunter jumper, I have never been to a show or have done hunter but I can jump well.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im guessing its more of a schooling show ?

your black tack should be fine. showing in hunters is very good for an event horse and i would strongly encourage it. while we ride a hunter course we focus on our pace, stride, and the line we ride. all of this focus can help us improve our stadium rounds.


----------

